# 2015 Murano USB



## rishi211 (Mar 27, 2015)

Does anyone know how to prevent the radio from switching to USB source when plugging in a phone for charging? Its a little annoying when I don't want to switch sources when just wanting to charge my phone.


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

*Phone Charge*

I have not experienced the problem. It may be the mode by which you are charging.

If you are simply plugging into the USB port then, according to the manual, the audio will automatically default to the USB connection i.e. your phone. Actually this is a convenient feature if you have an iPod as you would not be plugging it in if you did not want to use it.

If however you plug it in to a conventional charger with a 120v adaptor it will charge away using the outlet in the mid-console's bin and not interfere with the radio.


----------



## rishi211 (Mar 27, 2015)

I use the USB not the 120v adaptor to charge my phone. I was wondering/hoping that you could turn off the feature to automatically default to the USB connection.


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, no, I do not believe that can be done. I don't know why you would want to other than to save a couple of nickels for a better charger. 

Just our of curiosity why would you want to charge with a USB cable if you are not using the iPod? Could it not be charged at home? If you use it in the car then it is being charged by the USB and not running out of battery life. Sorry, I don't get it.


----------



## rishi211 (Mar 27, 2015)

Don't worry about it, it was just a question on whether or not one could change the setting so it didn't automatically switch sources when a device is plugged into the USB. It doesn't seem like it can, not a big deal, I just switch the source back to XM. It is to me more of an annoyance and hoping there was a solution.


----------



## dirlink (Jan 10, 2006)

rishi211 said:


> Don't worry about it, it was just a question on whether or not one could change the setting so it didn't automatically switch sources when a device is plugged into the USB. It doesn't seem like it can, not a big deal, I just switch the source back to XM. It is to me more of an annoyance and hoping there was a solution.


I just got a charger to plug into the cig lighter inside the console and run the wire up from there. I don't use the USB port for charging.


----------



## Highspeedplay (Apr 29, 2015)

Had 2 other cars and all of the switch to USB input when you plug a phone in. just the nature of the beast. most people are doing this to listen to their phone music


----------



## 3rdGenMuranoSV (Jun 15, 2015)

I did the same mistake myself, plugged in my phone with the USB cable there and nothing happened, it did not charge, then I saw the headphone plug on the side and it just came to me.


----------

